# My Move To Nikon... Take Two



## Ian Farlow (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay... for Kiwigeoff and others, I am once again returning to Nikon equipment. After thinking about it for the past year (since I last tried moving back to Nikon), I have made up my mind. I just off-loaded all my Canon gear and am eagerly awaiting the following:


Nikon D3
24-7' ƒ/2.8G
7'-2'' ƒ/2.8G
SB-9''

Then I start saving... looking at the 14-24 and the 2''-4'' to complete the glass collection.


----------



## wblink (Feb 15, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> Okay... for Kiwigeoff and others, I am once again returning to Nikon equipment. After thinking about it for the past year (since I last tried moving back to Nikon), I have made up my mind. I just off-loaded all my Canon gear and am eagerly awaiting the following:
> 
> Nikon D3
> 24-7' &#4'2;/2.8G
> ...


 
I's say: forget the 7'-2'' until later this year (vignetting, new model VRII, do you want to buy mine  ) and go for the 14-24, a fabulous lens! The 2''-4'' is very expensive and nearly impossible to get 2nd hand. I woul like to have it though, the quality seems very good.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 15, 2009)

7'-2'' is already inbound. I might get its replacement (nano coating, et al) if the price is right and the used market is generous.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome back Ian !! The prodigal son returns.:lol::lol:


----------



## Scott O (Feb 16, 2009)

See the DPReview piece on the 7'-2'' when used with a full frame camera...you might change your mind!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 16, 2009)

And on the Nikoncafe most punters seem very happy with their 7'-2'' and D3 or D7'' results.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 16, 2009)

Scott O said:


> See the DPReview piece on the 7'-2'' when used with a full frame camera...you might change your mind!



I don't follow DPR. What might make me change my mind, and how?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 16, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Welcome back Ian !! The prodigal son returns.:lol::lol:



I'm looking forward to it. I'm sure I'll see you around the Cafe now that I'll be surfing there more often.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> I'm looking forward to it. I'm sure I'll see you around the Cafe now that I'll be surfing there more often.


 
You might also want to give Nikonians a spin in addition to the Cafe.  They are a pretty reasonable bunch of folks.

--Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 16, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> I'm looking forward to it. I'm sure I'll see you around the Cafe now that I'll be surfing there more often.



I'll ensure you get a LOUD welcome Ian, what's your screen name there????:lol::lol:


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 16, 2009)

Most importantly: have fun and take great photos!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 16, 2009)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> Most importantly: have fun and take great photos!



How is the D7'' going Kees????????:mrgreen:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 16, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;3696' said:
			
		

> I'll ensure you get a LOUD welcome Ian, what's your screen name there????:lol::lol:



ifonline


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 17, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> How is the D7'' going Kees????????:mrgreen:



Not too bad :cheesy:  Weather is not that good here so I can go out shooting as often as I want but I'm learning. I've still a few more months until the big trip...


----------



## wblink (Feb 17, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> And on the Nikoncafe most punters seem very happy with their 7'-2'' and D3 or D7'' results.


 
7'-2'' is a "universal" lens  Constructed for DX and FX. BUT: accent is on DX. Th=hatis why the lens performs better on DX than FX.


FX shows a serious vignet. Can be solved by softare (ofcourse), but it shows what the mindset of Nikon was when they developed this lens: DX primary.


----------



## wblink (Feb 17, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> I don't follow DPR. What might make me change my mind, and how?


 
Listen to the posters on this forum? Why not? It's YOUR forum!

If even YOU does not read/listen who will


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 17, 2009)

wblink;37'94 said:
			
		

> Listen to the posters on this forum? Why not? It's YOUR forum!
> 
> If even YOU does not read/listen who will



You might have misunderstood what I was saying. I don't read DPR except for their reviews, so I was asking what I might have found there regarding the 7'-2'' on FX.

I think I found what you might be referring to, though, if you mean "poor" performance on FX with this lens. Sure, it has its flaws on FX, but then it is still a strong, high-quality lens. There will undoubtedly be a replacement, but who knows when, even if the announcement is in a month. 

In the mean time, I plan on enjoying my 24-7' and 7'-2'' on my D3. Happy shooting, everyone...


----------



## imajin (Feb 24, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> Okay... for Kiwigeoff and others, I am once again returning to Nikon equipment. After thinking about it for the past year (since I last tried moving back to Nikon), I have made up my mind. I just off-loaded all my Canon gear and am eagerly awaiting the following:
> 
> Nikon D3
> 24-7' ƒ/2.8G
> ...



Is there no room for a prime or three?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 25, 2009)

imajin said:


> Is there no room for a prime or three?



Actually... the 24-7' and 7'-2'' went back. Not that they weren't fantastic lenses, but because my budget was a bit too strapped. So, I have the new Sigma 24-7' HSM on the way (arrival Thursday), and already have the new Sigma 5' 1.4. Love the 5', and expect to love the 24-7'. From there... not sure what's next. Oh, and the GP-1 is inbound as well. Will be a very exciting weekend!


----------



## imajin (Feb 26, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> Actually... the 24-7' and 7'-2'' went back. Not that they weren't fantastic lenses, but because my budget was a bit too strapped. So, I have the new Sigma 24-7' HSM on the way (arrival Thursday), and already have the new Sigma 5' 1.4. Love the 5', and expect to love the 24-7'. From there... not sure what's next. Oh, and the GP-1 is inbound as well. Will be a very exciting weekend!



I can relate to the budget, or lack of in my case. The new 24-7' looks very promising. I also share the love for my Sigma 5' as well. 

Maybe a 1'5DC if you're into that kind of look. Or a two ring 8'-2'' - very good performance/cost ratio. That's the base of my kit anyway. 

I'll check back to see how you're liking the new stuff. Have fun!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 26, 2009)

GP-1 has arrived and works as expected. It is much smaller than I expected. The 24-7' is on the truck for delivery... counting down the hours.

I'm excited to see what Sigma has up next. Rumors have them releasing (or maybe just announcing) a new 7'-2'' with stabilization at PMA. Hope that's true. There is also talk of a replacement for the 12-24, but not as confident about that one.

If nothing is announced at PMA, the next two inbound are the 12-24 and the 7'-2''.


----------



## BostonRott (Feb 26, 2009)

The 8'-2'' AF-S is a FANTASTIC lens.  :biggrin:  I know a lot of people complain about the vignetting of the 7'-2'' on FX.  The 8'-2'' does vignette a bit at f/2.8, but not nearly so badly as what I'm reading about the 7'-2''.   As well, the lens is from the film days.....so was made only for "FX"    

Now that you have a D3, you *must* seek out a 5'/1.2 AiS!!  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:    But you are forewarned, AiS glass is addictive.........and MF can be relearned.  :mrgreen:

I love my 5'mm on FX (hated it on DX).   If you're looking for small, light-weight reach, the 18'/2.8D is stellar!


----------



## wblink (Feb 27, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> Actually... the 24-7' and 7'-2'' went back. Not that they weren't fantastic lenses, but because my budget was a bit too strapped. So, I have the new Sigma 24-7' HSM on the way (arrival Thursday), and already have the new Sigma 5' 1.4. Love the 5', and expect to love the 24-7'. From there... not sure what's next. Oh, and the GP-1 is inbound as well. Will be a very exciting weekend!


 
Big difference in USA&EU way: I save and THEN buy. In USA U buy on credit (money you don't have).

Why?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 27, 2009)

wblink;38'75 said:
			
		

> Big difference in USA&EU way: I save and THEN buy. In USA U buy on credit (money you don't have).
> 
> Why?



What are you talking about? Credit? No... I bought everything I have gotten in cash (D3, 24-7', 7'-2'', etc.) but decided that $34''.'' in cash tied up in only two lenses wasn't what I wanted to do. So, the two Nikon lenses went back.

Be careful with your assumptions, insults, and generalizations, please.


----------



## wblink (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian Farlow;38'78 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? Credit? No... I bought everything I have gotten in cash (D3, 24-7', 7'-2'', etc.) but decided that $34''.'' in cash tied up in only two lenses wasn't what I wanted to do. So, the two Nikon lenses went back.
> 
> Be careful with your assumptions, insults, and generalizations, please.


 
It was NOT ment personally, but (indeed) general.
That said, it is NOT an assumption (regarding you) but something I expiriencend in the USA as a general habbit.

Tell me your opinion about it please.

Or not, your choice ofcourse.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2009)

Now we really ARE off-topic!   

 I'm getting the idea that language barriers got in the way of intended meaning on a few posts, so shall we just go back to topic in hand... Ian's new toys!


----------

